# Clown Loach Info



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

I've been reading up on this guy because I'm thinking about making him part of my 55g stock but I still have some unanswered questions.

1. Some articles say max size is 6" and other says 12". Of course at 12" this guy is too big for my 55g.

2. Most articles say they are highly prone to ich. How common is this?

3. Most articles also say they are highly sensitive to water quality. How sensitive? Is this anything that 20% weekly water changes and 300gph of filtration won't take care of?

If they'll work out I'd like to keep 2 or 3 of these guys with a red tail black shark. I'm still working on the top level swimmers.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

1. Most of the full size ones I've seen are closer to 12".
2. Extremely prone to ich.
3. Extremely sensitive. See #2. I would recommend nothing less than 50% water changes weekly, thorough vacuuming, and weekly testing of the water parameters.

I would not recommend keeping them or anything else with a similar body shape with a RTBS. RTBS are very aggressive towards most things with the same body shape. Mine even hates tiger barbs, which look nothing like it. I'd suggest a school of various types of corries instead.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Awww man. I was starting to like this guy. At 12" I think he's too big for my tank and with the high level of sensitivity I guess I'll leave him for a future tank.

The julii cory was actually my first choice to go with the RTBS, but I thought they might get picked on. But if I'm wrong and other have had good luck with them then I'll probably go that route. I was thinking about maybe 8 to 10 of them.

I really like the RTBS and I want him to be part of the tank so now I'm trying to figure out who's he's going to get along with.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Its a good idea to carefully choose tankmates around a RTBS. Mine leaves everyone else alone but the tiger barbs, she can't stand them. She lives with kuhli loaches, a bunch of cories (three different types which all shoal together), SAEs, EBJDs, white cloud mountain minnows and rosy barbs (regular and long fin).


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

agree with boxermom mostly
1) biggest ive seen is 14" they grow very very slow. but are very active and enjoy groups.
2) the first fish ive ever owned to get ich was a clown loach, and i got my loaches about 8 years into the hobby.
3) regular water changes are needed but i think 50% isnt needed. there more sensitive to rapid temp changes.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Gump said:


> agree with boxermom mostly
> 1) biggest ive seen is 14" they grow very very slow. but are very active and enjoy groups.
> 2) the first fish ive ever owned to get ich was a clown loach, and i got my loaches about 8 years into the hobby.
> 3) regular water changes are needed but i think 50% isnt needed. there more sensitive to rapid temp changes.


That just about confirms it for me. Even without the ich and the water issues I just don't want to put anything that big in this tank. I'll be leaving the clown loach out.

Has anybody else had good results mixing the RTBS with cory?


----------



## HybridS130 (Aug 27, 2006)

Awww, I was wanting some clown loaches for my future 55 gallon setup as well but, Im really glad I came across this thread so that I didn't make a mistake. Thanks for the input Boxermom (eventhough it wasn't meant for me, hehe).


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

My pleasure.  You have no idea how long I've been coveting clown loaches. I'm constantly whining at my husband about them but don't have anything sufficient. Oh well. Powerball number is...!


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

locojay said:


> I've been reading up on this guy because I'm thinking about making him part of my 55g stock but I still have some unanswered questions.
> 
> 1. Some articles say max size is 6" and other says 12". Of course at 12" this guy is too big for my 55g.
> 
> ...


 I got my Clowns before I knew much about them from about 8 or 9 juvis I finally got 5 to live. My oldest is about 6 1/2-7" they grow fast the fish year then the growth slows down a bit. I was glad of that,it gave me time to upgrade from the 55. As young juvis they`re extremely active and need to be in a family group. 
Yes they`re very sensitive to water conditions and most medications. The need a variety of foods and some simply refuse flakes when they get older. My second largest will starve before he/she would eat flake food. Since having my clowns i`ve learned more than I care to know. I`ll eventually have to give them up since space in the house won`t allow for a bigger tank than their 125.
Heck you`re not missing much, they sleep all day unless you bring out the blackworms or snails. I love my clowns but wouldn`t buy another one. Hey they Polka Dot loaches are just as pretty, not nocturnal and aren`t as picky about food. I got a very lovely one from the Mangs.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

:shock: Wow. 125g still not big enough? It's times like this that I really appreciate this forum. The LPS would tell me "Sure they'll fit, no problem" and then I would of been in a bunch of trouble. I don't even have any where in my house to put a tank that big. I'm happy that didn't happen.

I found some pics of that polka dot loach. That is a nice looking fish. I'm going to read a few more articles about him, that's definitely one to think about, thanks MaryPa!

PS, You think the RTBS and a few polka dot loaches will get on ok?


----------

